# 1967 GTO Steering Column Diagram



## jim6346 (Apr 22, 2020)

Good Morning,

Does anyone have a clear diagram for how to assemble the upper part of a non tilt 
steering column. Went to change the turn signal switch and when I removed the C Clip
everything fell out. Want to make sure I get it back together correctly.

I have found several diagrams, but most are for tilt columns or virtually unreadable.

Any help would be appreciated!!

Thanks!
Jim


----------



## O52 (Jan 27, 2019)

From the factory manual. This shows an automatic column shift which is almost identical to a floor shift. 

67-68 upper columns are the same


----------



## O52 (Jan 27, 2019)

More photos


----------

